# Science Channel back 1920x1088i



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

Wonder if this is an abberation or a return to full resolution? I don't think most of their content originates 1920x1080i (let alone HD) so its seems odd that this channel instead of something like HBO went back to full resolution.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Really? How can you tell it is full res? Your TV will tell you what the box is putting out, not what is coming into the box...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

LinkNuc said:


> Really? How can you tell it is full res? Your TV will tell you what the box is putting out, not what is coming into the box...


I also was wondering if I missed some information feature of my 722?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If your 622/722 is set to 1080i it upconverts 1080X1440 to 1080X1920, it even upconverts 480i to 1080X1920, but the detail is already gone.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> If your 622/722 is set to 1080i it upconverts 1080X1440 to 1080X1920, it even upconverts 480i to 1080X1920, but the detail is already gone.


But is there any way to know what's coming into the box?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

phrelin said:


> But is there any way to know what's coming into the box?


It would not matter EG. ScFi net upconverts an SD show and then streches it to fit a 16X9 screen-thus your box will get 1080X1444, but is it HD or an upconverted picture???


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

I hadn't noticed but I'll check it out and soon. I do love the Science Channel. If E* didn't have it, I'd already be at D*. :grin:


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Again whatever your box is set to is what your TV will tell you its displaying...so I think RTK might have been confused...its ok.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> ScFi net upconverts an SD show and then streches it to fit a 16X9 screen-thus your box will get 1080X1444, but is it HD or an upconverted picture???


FYI, Sci-Fi does not change the aspect ratio of any SD programming, 4:3 stays 4:3.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

LinkNuc said:


> Again whatever your box is set to is what your TV will tell you its displaying...so I think RTK might have been confused...its ok.


Confused about many things yes, but this is not one of them. The Science Channel HD from Dish has recently been transmitting at 1920x1088 (still h.264). You can verify it for yourself by checking the stream.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

RAD said:


> FYI, Sci-Fi does not change the aspect ratio of any SD programming, 4:3 stays 4:3.


I must be losing my mind UGH!!! I meant to say the Science HD channel which does do the apect ratio dance.

Boy you get old and your mind goes.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

rtk said:


> Confused about many things yes, but this is not one of them. The Science Channel HD from Dish has recently been transmitting at 1920x1088 (still h.264). You can verify it for yourself by checking the stream.


How do you do that? Not arguing, just don't know how?


----------



## ICBM99 (Apr 4, 2007)

If there is a way to check the stream it might be helpful to me. In the Cropped Networks thread in the general discussion I've been trying to determine what has been happening to my local networks. If I can see what they are coming into my 722 as I'll know for a fact that there isn't some setting on my receiver or TV that is causing my problems.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

phrelin said:


> How do you do that? Not arguing, just don't know how?


R5000. Supposedly tsreader (software) will also display a dbs broadcast streams specifications although I have no direct experience. People have also removed their 622/722 hard drives however this seems like poor judgement to me. Short of the above, you might try recording an hour of the science channel-HD an comparing it to a different HD channel as I think the rest are still at 1440x1080i. If they are using similar bitrates, the Science Channel recording will probably take up more space on your DVR hard drive (less available free space), but this is a rather indirect way. I don't routinely monitor the resolutions/bit rates (unless picture quality is exceedingly good/bad) and just happen to notice it yesteday. I have no idea how long it will last.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

tsreader - correct.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

rtk said:


> R5000. Supposedly tsreader (software) will also display a dbs broadcast streams specifications although I have no direct experience. People have also removed their 622/722 hard drives however this seems like poor judgement to me. Short of the above, you might try recording an hour of the science channel-HD an comparing it to a different HD channel as I think the rest are still at 1440x1080i. If they are using similar bitrates, the Science Channel recording will probably take up more space on your DVR hard drive (less available free space), but this is a rather indirect way. I don't routinely monitor the resolutions/bit rates (unless picture quality is exceedingly good/bad) and just happen to notice it yesteday. I have no idea how long it will last.


Thanks rtk, i wasn't trying to argue with you, i just figured you were looking at what you TV said...cool though!


----------



## goldbear (Jan 16, 2008)

Science channel is great-- however I find the bright logo on the screen rather large and annoying. If I'm trying to watch a beautiful picture of nature-- I dont want to see a big bright logo--


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

rtk said:


> R5000. Supposedly tsreader (software) will also display a dbs broadcast streams specifications although I have no direct experience. People have also removed their 622/722 hard drives however this seems like poor judgement to me. Short of the above, you might try recording an hour of the science channel-HD an comparing it to a different HD channel as I think the rest are still at 1440x1080i. If they are using similar bitrates, the Science Channel recording will probably take up more space on your DVR hard drive (less available free space), but this is a rather indirect way. I don't routinely monitor the resolutions/bit rates (unless picture quality is exceedingly good/bad) and just happen to notice it yesteday. I have no idea how long it will last.


Thanks. This sent me on to some interesting search results as I was unaware of _tsreader_.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

When I copy HD programs to my PC it shows all Dish programs to be 1440 X1080. These are only the MPEG2 channels, though.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> When I copy HD programs to my PC it shows all Dish programs to be 1440 X1080. These are only the MPEG2 channels, though.


I think you are correct that most of the HD channels channels are currently at 1440x1080i which is why I thought it was odd that Science Channel HD was at 1920x1088i. The exception would be those HD channels that originate as 720p. History channel HD is also at 720p which I'm guessing is how its uplinked.


----------

